# Pare Tree pruning - How



## Can-Do-It (Nov 8, 2006)

How is the best way of going about pruning a pare tree. Limbs are currently hanging almost to the ground. Tree is about 20 feet tall.


Thanks for the help,


----------



## arboralliance (Nov 9, 2006)

*Depends...*

G'day Can-Do-It,

Best to have someone whom knows what they'e doing come out once or a number of times and show you or get a book on production prunning and follow the guidlines...

Depends if the tree is suited to "A" frame or "Y" frame (sometimes known as "valley") pruning and what previous pruning has been applied and what support externally the tree is being offered...

I served my formative years within that arena among others, might be able to give some direction if you could post a high res pic or pm me a high res pic and i can overlay some lines down where best to prune...

Regards,

Jarrah


----------

